# Good Dessert recipe to use up eggs?



## Ldavis24 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a dozen eggs that are going to go bad if I don't use them. I love to bake and cook and was thinking of a recipe for dessert tonight that would use a lot of them but all I can think of is some kind of custard and that is as far as I got! Any suggestions? It can be a challenging recipe that would be fun!


----------



## LauraLoo (Oct 9, 2006)

What about some meringues to go along with the custard? Custard filled meringues are decadent!

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Authent...es/Detail.aspx

I usually just hard boil our eggs when they are getting close to expiring.


----------



## Ldavis24 (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LauraLoo* 
What about some meringues to go along with the custard? Custard filled meringues are decadent!

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Authent...es/Detail.aspx

I usually just hard boil our eggs when they are getting close to expiring.

I can't believe I didn't think about meringues! SO yummy, I have never filled them with custard though, that sounds too good. I think I will go make some now while DD is asleep. It's funny I hate hard boiled eggs because they smell weird to me but DH absolutely loves them.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Creme Brulee for the yolks and meringues for the whites. Can I come over?


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Not strictly a dessert recipe, but it would use up 6 eggs (or all, if you made two). I often make this apple oven pancake to use up eggs around our place.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I think Flan uses a lot of eggs. I haven't made it from scratch in a LONG time though... usually MIL will make it or I buy it.









Usually if I need to use up eggs I make deviled eggs.. dp loves them. Egg salad is also good.


----------



## motherbirth (May 9, 2008)

Sponge cake? Meringue?

Even better, do like my mother-in-law; make a sponge cake layer & a meringue layer, put melted chocolate between the two.


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

You can make an angel food cake with a dozen egg whites and use the yolks for a creme anglaise sauce.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

You could make a quiche or two and freeze them for easy meals later.


----------



## FaithfulOne (Apr 12, 2009)

Great suggestion!









You can also go savory and make a quick quiche/frittatta. I invited a friend over once and had tons of eggs to use...I made a frittata using 6 eggs, whatever veggies I had on hand and come cheese..pop it in the oven and voila! no crust needed







I also made a quick pound cake recipe and used a few more eggs...drizzle some custard and fruit over that...Mmmmmm


----------

